# Light Rays in Photoshop



## mhk1058 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just been having a play around with with a couple of ways of creating light rays in Photoshop. There are a few plug-ins available but having forked out a for Photoshop I didn't fancy paying more for what should be possible within the programme itself, and it is. Some will say this isn't a true representation of the image and I agree, good fun though! 




Grand-Moutier Cloister by mhk1058, on Flickr


----------



## Edsport (Jun 21, 2011)

Have you seen this video? Good tutorial on sunbeams. Creating Realistic Sun Rays in Photshop - Video Tutorial | Yanik's Photo School Nice shot by the way...


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 21, 2011)

mhk1058 said:


> Some will say this isn't a true representation of the image and I agree, good fun though!


None would have known if you had not mentioned it.  Good work - it looks natural.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree, nice job. There is a plugin which makes spectacular sun rays. Cant remember what it is called but I saw it a couple days ago. Dreamsuite does a nice job with casting light rays as well. But you have stated you dont want to spend any money.


----------



## mgilvey (Jun 25, 2011)

Just a thought, what seems to missing is more mood. The spill from the light shafts wouldn't light up the entire area on my minds eye. Try darkening the ambient area  in a shapely manner. 

One technique you could try is adding a curves adjustment layer, do not touch the curve, set it to multiply and then with a large soft brush and black, spray the layer mask at 20% to protect an area that includes the light streams. 

Duplicate this layer and repeat as necessary. Then call me in the morning.


----------

